# UK



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm going to the UK for 8 days very soon and taking my wife and 2 teenage children

has anyone advice - particularly:-

- driving, is it ok to Hoot
- whats it like driving on the wrong side of the road
- weather, is it cold? should I buy a coat
- what should I take from Egypt that I cant get over there
- how much should I tip people
- is the country stable?
- are the natives friendly 

any help greatly appreciated:confused2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I'm going to the UK for 8 days very soon and taking my wife and 2 teenage children
> 
> has anyone advice - particularly:-
> 
> ...


 Youre most welcome!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I forgot to say... Have a wonderful time


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I forgot to say... Have a wonderful time


Predicted max 10C min 0C - coat buurrrr 

:smow::smow:

:snowman::snowman:

gunna be doing many miles visiting


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

avoid the English speak only to Celts


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> avoid the English speak only to Celts



Louise found that hilarious 

do the Welsh count :confused2: step mother from Wales and we are going to Newport


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Louise found that hilarious
> 
> do the Welsh count :confused2: step mother from Wales and we are going to Newport


 
Yes Welsh are Celts...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes Welsh are Celts...


help the Cornish think they are as well - cricky I'm trapped - only escape is South East


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm in Scotland now--near Aberdeen. 

Complain about the lack of pollution, no garbage anywhere, and why no baksheesh demanded of foreigners.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> help the Cornish think they are as well - cricky I'm trapped - only escape is South East


hang on, they have Cornish el Nil over there? :confused2:


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Youre most welcome!


))) in London today, low thick clouds, no rain and very mild temperature!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

RPC said:


> ))) in London today, low thick clouds, no rain and very mild temperature!!


That's now but I see a forecast.saying big change in temp the very second we land!!!.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Lanason said:


> - what should I take from Egypt that I cant get over there
> :



Adrian.....Take your own bawab.....they're hard to come by over there!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> help the Cornish think they are as well - cricky I'm trapped - only escape is South East






and so are Manx men... in fact remember according to vodaphone they are not the rest of the world or Cuba..blimey lets hope they don't realise that there are other parts of the UK that are Celtic and therefore maybe subject to a hike in call price.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Adrian.....Take your own bawab.....they're hard to come by over there!!!


I could take my own driver as well !!!

Imagine an Egyptian driver on UK roads 

Think it is safer to drive myself


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I could take my own driver as well !!!
> 
> Imagine an Egyptian driver on UK roads
> 
> Think it is safer to drive myself




An Egyptian friend of mine on coming back from the UK asked me.. 

How can you drive there you drive to fast (motorway) and it is very stressful as you all obey the law and drive in lanes.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I'm going to the UK for 8 days very soon and taking my wife and 2 teenage children
> 
> has anyone advice - particularly:-
> 
> ...


UMBRELLA and WELLIES


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I could take my own driver as well !!!
> 
> Imagine an Egyptian driver on UK roads
> 
> Think it is safer to drive myself


There are many Egyptian drivers in London, many of them cab drivers. Interestingly, when they have no choice but to follow the rules, they do. It's not they can't do it, it's they won't..

how do you say discipline in Arabic?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Fly low, sweet lane:
Coming for to carry me home
Fly low, sweet lane:
Coming for to carry me home

I looked over Cairo, what did I see
Coming for to carry me home
A band of angels coming after me
Coming for to carry me home

Fly low, sweet lane:
Coming for to carry me home
Fly low, sweet lane:
Coming for to carry me home

If you get there before i do
Coming for to carry me home
Tell all my friends I'm coming too
Coming for to carry me home

Fly low, sweet lane:
Coming for to carry me home
Fly low, sweet lane:
Coming for to carry me home

:eyebrows:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> UMBRELLA and WELLIES



Seems like he's more likely to need them in Cairo right now, Pat!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Fly low, sweet lane:
> Coming for to carry me home
> Fly low, sweet lane:
> Coming for to carry me home
> ...


Take it you're either excited or extremely bored


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Take it you're either excited or extremely bored


Just wasting time before we went to airport

Flight really good
Food actually quite nice
Heathrow border control fast
Baggage reclaim ready when we came out
Car hire shuttle waiting
Upgrade to Volvo fully loaded car 
Drove to Portsmouth 

Arrived safely - great trip


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Just wasting time before we went to airport
> 
> Flight really good
> Food actually quite nice
> ...


Lol...everything will seem fast and well organised after Egypt....Enjoy


----------

